# Automatic Carwash Dryer



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

As you read this post, let me first put it into perspective with the following picture. This is the type of dryer I'm talking about, where it drops in front of the car and you drive through and the air pressure keeps it up:










The first time I went through one of these I totally forgot about the center mounted antenna on the roof, and it went BAM on my back window.

I've learned that if you hit the "My vehicle has a bug deflector" button before entering the wash it prevents this from coming down - so that's what I do now.

I'm wondering what everyone else does?

I've thought about removing the antenna before washing, but I fell like this would still hit the little bump.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I have never seen anything like this before. Looks interesting

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> I have never seen anything like this before. Looks interesting
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'll try to find a better pic, I have no idea what to Google lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting. I've only seen the ones where there's a giant dryer in the roof that sweeps over the car (or you drive under slowly).

I've always been worried about the sensor-driven carwashes that come really close to the body of the car, then move up at the last second. Looks like it'll just go *bonk*


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I can't find a better pic, it makes more sense if you see it from the other side.

The blower is at the top and the air is forced down the metal thing you see in the pic. There's two layers to make a channel. The air pressure coming out keeps it off the car, and there's rubber wheels so it can roll if it does get too close. Problem is, as stated in OP, it's forced up over the center-mount antenna then falls too fast for the air pressure to prevent it from bonking the back window.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

These dryers do an amazing job, and I'd like to be able to stop hitting the bug deflector button so it can actually do its job, just looking for other peoples opinions.

Removing the antenna will still leave the bump, and I'm sure it will scrape...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

We have these type here, I go through it as is, no issues.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> We have these type here, I go through it as is, no issues.


With your antenna on? I only did it once, but having that metal bounce off my back window just once is more than enough haha.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thought they had sensors to keep them from touching anything.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

sensors no, it didn't smack my antenna *shrug*


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

If you look closely ... there are little rubber wheels on the bottom edge of the "blower" vent. They are there to prevent anything hard from hitting your vehicle. Now, granted, if your antenna doesn't line up with the wheel, that MIGHT touch metal/plastic (depending upon what the vent is made from) but only on the antenna. Most likely, the noise you heard came from the little wheel hitting your car, and not the vent itself. I too have driven through washes with this type of blower, but never had any issues when driving through slow enough. The reason I never used the "bug deflector" option is because I WANT the thing to dry my car off the way I paid for it to. :biggrin:


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Never had an issue with the one at Holiday on highway 65 near us-10. I have been through it with the stock antenna and also with the shark fin on.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

spaycace said:


> Most likely, the noise you heard came from the little wheel hitting your car, and not the vent itself.


I agree. But remember the rubber wheel is attached to 20-30 pounds of metal that (after being forced upward by your antenna) freefalls 2 feet into the window.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

The first, and last time I went through an auto car wash with my Cruze, the stupid thing had this contraption. It almost sounded like it ripped my **** antenna off. I checked and no visible damage so I wiped the sweat off my forehead and went on with life. Its like a air blade thing to force the air down onto the car to "sweep" the water off. It basically floats just above the body surface but has rollers in case it touches. Never, ever again.


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

I think its not safe with our paint finish, surely it will create scratches and swirls. Manual drying would be better but make sure to use mf towel in the process.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

That's one **** of a stupid idea


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I know at Mike's car wash they tell u you do not have to remove the antenna. the last couple of times I went to Mike didn't remove and no problems. Never saw a drier like pic above. I could see how that may cause problems tho.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

lowmid said:


> I think its not safe with our paint finish, surely it will create scratches and swirls. Manual drying would be better but make sure to use mf towel in the process.


I never had a problem with auto car washes like Mike's shell etc. I know the self serve car washes, the hand brush is detrimental to the finish and will leave marks like sandpaper. Technology has really come around with car washing just don't try to save buck if you don't wash yourself. Go somewhere reputable


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

Patman said:


> I never had a problem with auto car washes like Mike's shell etc. I know the self serve car washes, the hand brush is detrimental to the finish and will leave marks like sandpaper. Technology has really come around with car washing just don't try to save buck if you don't wash yourself. Go somewhere reputable


Well you have a point there...


----------

